

The Internet Has Been a Colossal Economic Disappointment - george88b
https://hbr.org/2015/03/the-internet-has-been-a-colossal-economic-disappointment

======
api
More blaming of the Internet for something that's been in progress since the
1970s.

We shifted from progressive to regressive (e.g. sales and employment) taxes,
cut taxes on the top 1%, and moved toward a financial and service economy.

------
sharemywin
If you look at the internet and other modern technical achievements as a world
wide phenomenon. Global gdp growth has been humming along at 4-5% since the
1950s.

